# GPU-Z.0.8.5 error with Windows 10



## Smuuth (Aug 19, 2015)

When I tried to update to this version I get the attached error popup:




I have never had AMD Stream SDK on this computer and cannot find the driver in question.  When I click on OK in the above box, I get this:



GPU-Z always worked in the past before I updated to Windows 10 and updated my Nvidia GTX 780 Ti driver to 355.60.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2015)

Do you have intel integrated graphics drivers installed?


----------



## Smuuth (Aug 19, 2015)

No. I do not have any Intel graphics drivers.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2015)

So Windows 10 64-bit + GTX 780 Ti + NVIDIA Driver 355.60 ?

I'll try to replicate


----------



## Smuuth (Aug 19, 2015)

That's the setup, thank you.


----------



## Naki (Aug 19, 2015)

Smuuth said:


> That's the setup, thank you.


What mobo?
What CPU? Integrated graphics DISabled or ENabled?


----------



## Smuuth (Aug 19, 2015)

Naki said:


> What mobo?
> What CPU? Integrated graphics DISabled or ENabled?


Motherboard is an Asus P6T
CPU is Intel I7 975
I can't find any indication of integrated graphics drivers


----------



## Naki (Aug 19, 2015)

"Drivers" and "Integrated GPU" are two completely separate things.
In your Windows device manager Display adapters section, do you see TWO video cards - Nvidia and Intel, or just one - Nvidia?

Some Intel CPUs lack a built-in GPU.
Is your CPU exactly this one? -->
http://ark.intel.com/products/37153...-Edition-8M-Cache-3_33-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI ?

Anyway, seems your mobo lacks built-in GPU support and video ports, so it probably does not support any CPUs with a built-in GPU.


----------



## Smuuth (Aug 19, 2015)

Naki said:


> "Drivers" and "Integrated GPU" are two completely separate things.
> In your Windows device manager Display adapters section, do you see TWO video cards - Nvidia and Intel, or just one - Nvidia?
> 
> Some Intel CPUs lack a built-in GPU.
> ...


Only one Display adapter - The Nvidia
That looks like the specs of my CPU, yes
There are no video outputs on the back of the motherboard so I'm pretty sure it does not have integrated GPU.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Have you ever had an AMD GPU installed in that system?
AMD Stream technology is part of the CCC package.


----------



## Smuuth (Aug 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Have you ever had an AMD GPU installed in that system?
> AMD Stream technology is part of the CCC package.


No. This computer has always had Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## Naki (Aug 20, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> So Windows 10 64-bit + GTX 780 Ti + NVIDIA Driver 355.60 ?
> 
> I'll try to replicate


You may have to have a similar Intel socket 1366 mobo to test this properly. 
But I guess you have 2-3 mobos for each possible CPU socket.


----------



## Naki (Aug 20, 2015)

Smuuth said:


> No. This computer has always had Nvidia GPUs.


QUESTION: What OS 10 build number do you use? 10525 Preview build was released recently (as opposed to RTM/Stable 10240).

Build 10525 has some bugs, some minor, some major. Maybe you ran into such a one, if you use 10525 build, that is.


----------



## Smuuth (Aug 20, 2015)

Naki said:


> QUESTION: What OS 10 build number do you use? 10525 Preview build was released recently (as opposed to RTM/Stable 10240).
> 
> Build 10525 has some bugs, some minor, some major. Maybe you ran into such a one, if you use 10525 build, that is.


Nope, This is my primary desktop so it is on 10240.  I only install Windows Insider builds on my laptop.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you use a driver cleaner after upgrading to Windows 10 and before installing the latest drivers? My upgrade really screwed with my GPU drivers and my performance dropped measurably and it required a cleaning as it was running an older GPU drivers with a newer version of Calalyst. I've had zero issues since.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2015)

works for me


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 3, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> works for me


Curiouser and curiouser:  It will still not work for me.  Obviously, something unique about my machine is not letting it work as it should. I still get the following even with the latest Nvidia driver. (355.82)


----------



## Renan Figueiredo (Nov 26, 2015)

Guys, I have the same problem here since the last Windows 10 update! I never had GOU from AMD and don´t know why It´s appearing.. I did every fix possible but nothing works.. =/


----------



## Naki (Nov 26, 2015)

Renan Figueiredo said:


> Guys, I have the same problem here since the last Windows 10 update! I never had GOU from AMD and don´t know why It´s appearing.. I did every fix possible but nothing works.. =/


Did you try Display Driver Uninstaller?
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Then install latest GeForce WHQL drivers.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

Renan Figueiredo said:


> Guys, I have the same problem here since the last Windows 10 update! I never had GOU from AMD and don´t know why It´s appearing.. I did every fix possible but nothing works.. =/


Windows 10 destroyed my graphics drivers. It left it in a half-baked state between two different versions. I would run DDU and re-install your graphics drivers to be on the safe side.


----------



## Renan Figueiredo (Nov 27, 2015)

Naki said:


> Did you try Display Driver Uninstaller?
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> Then install latest GeForce WHQL drivers.



Yes, I did It.. many Times.. nothing works =/


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok, so I looked into this and that message is displayed when the OpenCl driver crashes while GPU-Z is checking for OpenCl support.

The "ATI OpenCL driver bug detected" message is displayed on all GPU architectures. I'll reword it. Beyond that I have no control over what's going on inside the OpenCl driver.

Did you eventually get it fixed?


----------

